# Heel Plates or Cleats?



## classic33 (30 Jan 2014)

Currently using toe clips & straps, but toying with the idea of either replacing with SPD/cleats or adding heel plates.

Any advantage of one over the other? Anyone use/used heel plates?


----------



## Aushiker (30 Jan 2014)

Dumb question time ... what are heel plates?

Oh happy user of SPD cleats here. Actually jumped on my Bacchetta Giro 20 ATT on the weekend which has flat pedals on (selling it) and I couldn't ride it properly. I am so used to pulling and pushing the pedals which to me is much more efficient riding style.

Andrew


----------



## the_mikey (30 Jan 2014)

SPD, you can then use purpose built shoes that you can also walk in.


----------



## byegad (30 Jan 2014)

Cleats, I use Crank Brothers pedals as their float is good and the cleat doesn't take the pressure like SPDs. I suffered with numb toes every winter when I used SPDs. I don't with CB.


----------



## double_dd (30 Jan 2014)

I've just switched to SPD after having toe clips/straps. It's so much better.

The power is so much easier to put down and when on a climb my feet don't slip about across the pedal (thinking specifically of the wet).


----------



## Bromptonaut (30 Jan 2014)

Having used clips/straps since my teens I've recently fitted SPDs to my Dawes Tourer. A huge improvement in power transmission.

Looking for a reversible set to go on my MTB. Brompton will stay with standard fixed/folding set up as USP is ability to ride in work clothes.

EDIT - Only noticed after posting that this was in 'bent/HPV forum - YMMV.


----------



## starhawk (30 Jan 2014)

I started out using SPD when i bought my trike, but I never liked them. Walking with shoes with SPD cleats is not easy if they are racing shoes, there are shoes with a recessed mounting position for the cleats but it is still awkward. Checked out on the internet, it turns out that there are basically three positions for mounting the cleats Ball of the toe, mid toe and midfoot. The problem is that most shoes only have mounts for mounting the cleats in the first two positions, most midfooters have to modify their shoes. Which position fits who is up to their cycling style and to a lesser extent preference. I was in the process of modifying my shoes for midfoot position when I ran across the Terra Trike Strapped Heel Support Pedals. The good things with them is that you can use any shoe you like, and the spindle are in the midfoot position, I absolutely love them. If you prefer another position there are heel sling which you can adjust to any position but then you can't pedal all way around which some persons prefer, they imagine it gives them more power but research has proven that they gain very little if any power at all


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2014)

Aushiker said:


> Dumb question time ... what are heel plates?
> 
> Oh happy user of SPD cleats here. Actually jumped on my Bacchetta Giro 20 ATT on the weekend which has flat pedals on (selling it) and I couldn't ride it properly. I am so used to pulling and pushing the pedals which to me is much more efficient riding style.
> 
> Andrew


This is what heel plates look like. Although I doubt mine would be as fancy looking. Only the one foot size to accomodate


----------



## Aushiker (31 Jan 2014)

classic33 said:


> This is what heel plates look like. Although I doubt mine would be as fancy looking. Only the one foot size to accomodate



Thanks. Never seen anything like that before. Nice to learn new things.

Andrew


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Currently using toe clips & straps, but toying with the idea of either replacing with SPD/cleats or adding heel plates.
> 
> Any advantage of one over the other? Anyone use/used heel plates?



SPDs give you a great advantage on regular bikes for pulling as well as pushing on the pedals. I've always fitted SPD/flat pedals (A530s) on my 2 wheel bents so I can use the flat side when riding slow/setting off, and then clip in when I get a spurt on. I'd say that it's absolutely essential to be clipped in on a trike......I dread to think what would happen in my foot slipped and went under the cruciform. The catrike is fitted with dual SPDs (M520s) as I'd never use the flats.

As for footwear, I've been using Shimano MT42 shoes for the last 3 years, and after 15,000 miles they're still in good nick, although I did have to replace the laces a couple of weeks ago. (Only one broke, but I though what the hell, I'll replace both of them.....big spender, me!) They're really good for walking in (feel just like trainers) and they don't sound like your wearing high heels (not that I wear high heels) I don't know if you can still buy the 42s but the 43s look pretty much the same.

I'd never go back to 'normal' pedals. I just couldn't line with the fact that I'd have to pedal harder to get the same power down.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2014)

One other thing is that I'll be on four wheels & spending as much time going uphillas as on the flat, so speed isn't really an issue.
Used SPD's on the bike, but not to certain over their use on the four wheels. Main reason for asking.


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> One other thing is that I'll be on four wheels, so speed isn't really an issue.



It's not just that you can pedal faster without risk of a foot slip. You really do get more power/speed for each revolution, seemingly without any extra effort. I don't even notice that I'm pulling on every stroke until I ride the mountain bike and my feet lift off for the first few yards until I adjust. Not sure what you're riding, but 4 wheels probably means more weight to shift so being able to pull would probably give you more advantage (percentage wise) than a lightweight racer.

ChainReactionCycles have 1/2 price A530 pedals £28.99 at the mo (including the cleats). http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-a530-road-pedals/rp-prod28050


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2014)

Riding a Brox Quad, currently fitted with toe clips & straps. I've used cleats & SPD's on the bike but favour toe clips & straps.
Heel plates I've never seen on a upright bike. Nor have I seen a need for them on a conventional bike.
However with the feet out in front there is slippage to contend with. Either of the two methods mentioned would prevent that. Heel plates would allow normal footwear, whilst keeping the feet in place. SPD's/cleats the same but walking could be a minor irritation.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2014)

This with a lightweight load area, fitted on the back since this was taken.
View attachment 37341

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/world-naked-bike-ride-do-i-have-the-balls.124268/post-2504930


----------



## starhawk (3 Feb 2014)

Many seem to think that SPD is the only thing that can hold the foot securely to the pedal but there are lots of different methods out there and if you are a midfooter SPD isn't the obvious choice.
The nice thing with the Terra Trike Strapped Heel Support Pedals is the fact that you can use the muscles in the leg full out, with the SPD that wasn't possible for some reason maybe the leg "cuts out" when the calf muscle is overstreched


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2014)

starhawk said:


> Many seem to think that SPD is the only thing that can hold the foot securely to the pedal but there are lots of different methods out there and if you are a midfooter SPD isn't the obvious choice.
> The nice thing with the Terra Trike Strapped Heel Support Pedals is the fact that you can use the muscles in the leg full out, with the SPD that wasn't possible for some reason maybe the leg "cuts out" when the calf muscle is overstreched


They don't come cheap though!


----------



## Justiffa (6 Feb 2014)

My buddies hv been bugging me about changing to cleats or anything other than my standard issue pedals for quite awhile now. but its gotten me thru 2 century rides and a couple of fellowship rides so i'm in no hurry to change. right now my fear of falling due to the cleats (I am beyond forgetful) far outweighs the benefits of more efficient cycling 

Maybe one day i'll be asking the same question, heel plate or cleat


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2014)

Justiffa said:


> My buddies hv been bugging me about changing to cleats or anything other than my standard issue pedals for quite awhile now. but its gotten me thru 2 century rides and a couple of fellowship rides so i'm in no hurry to change. right now my fear of falling due to the cleats (I am beyond forgetful) far outweighs the benefits of more efficient cycling
> 
> Maybe one day i'll be asking the same question, heel plate or cleat


Its harder to fall over when your on four wheels like this


----------



## Justiffa (6 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Its harder to fall over when your on four wheels like this
> View attachment 37620


 


Is that even a bicycle?!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2014)

Justiffa said:


> Is that even a bicycle?!!


Quadricycle.
Great fun to ride, just don't expect to get anywhere fast on one.


----------



## starhawk (7 Feb 2014)

Justiffa said:


> Is that even a bicycle?!!


No it's not a bicycle, a bicycle has two wheels, a tricycle three wheels and the vehicle in question has four and are therefore a quad (quadcycle is too long so it is generally shortened to quad)


----------



## Justiffa (7 Feb 2014)

starhawk said:


> No it's not a bicycle, a bicycle has two wheels, a tricycle three wheels and the vehicle in question has four and are therefore a quad (quadcycle is too long so it is generally shortened to quad)


 
Don't think I've ever seen one of the quads hereabouts... 3 wheel recumbent perhaps but not 4 wheelers.


----------



## the_mikey (7 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Quadricycle.
> Great fun to ride, just don't expect to get anywhere fast on one.



I hired one when I went to Lido di Jesolo on holiday in 2005. Great fun, not so great negotiating with Italian drivers though.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I hired one when I went to Lido di Jesolo on holiday in 2005. Great fun, not so great negotiating with Italian drivers though.


That piece of road into Halifax, that you don't like, is a doddle on it.


----------

